# Burton Raptor Problem



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Give it some time to pack out. Sometimes you have to go through a few days of discomfort until they fit your foot.

If that doesn't work, some stores have boot stretching machines. Try to find one and they can make your toe cap a bit more roomy. But I wouldn't do it straight away because your boot will pack out more and might even get too large for your foot.


----------



## dopeythatme (Nov 25, 2012)

Basti said:


> Give it some time to pack out. Sometimes you have to go through a few days of discomfort until they fit your foot.
> 
> If that doesn't work, some stores have boot stretching machines. Try to find one and they can make your toe cap a bit more roomy. But I wouldn't do it straight away because your boot will pack out more and might even get too large for your foot.


ok. My foot is right at the tip of these boots.

I really hope that I can fix this problem. If not im screwed


----------

